# Do I dare ask?



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

Alrighty, newbie question here...

Moved out of the city to enjoy the "rural" life, only to realize not all the roads are paved Not a bad thing, just means a new bike right? Well I want a cyclocross set up for my new loops on "semi" paved roads etc... The psychlo-x is the first cross setup I've acutally fallen for . I want this bicycle, but do I dare ask how much? Does Moots just sell framesets or do I have to buy the setup shown on there website? 

cheers
Moots wanna be


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

You're looking at about $3K for a frame. 

You can buy a frame from a dealer such as:

http://www.speedgoat.com/product.asp?part=48042&cat=35&brand=161

Buy you might find a used one online thats cheaper.

How tall are you?

http://classifieds.roadbikereview.com/showproduct.php?product=13163&cat=all


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

Wow, $3000.00 U.S. eh? I'm 6.0 ft in the morning. I ride a 56cm R3 currently. What does that include, just the frame?


----------



## uno-speedo (Oct 26, 2004)

No idea. Not my ad.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

sorry Uno, I meant for $3000.00 to buy a new frame. How long does one have to wait to recieve a Moots frame, nothing custom, just a normal order?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

bikemech said:


> sorry Uno, I meant for $3000.00 to buy a new frame. How long does one have to wait to recieve a Moots frame, nothing custom, just a normal order?


Check out the Moots site. www.moots.com. There's an email link directly to Moots for all your questions. There is also a dealer locator who can give you an exact price and a forum if you find yourself falling deep for a Moots just like I did.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

bikemech said:


> sorry Uno, I meant for $3000.00 to buy a new frame. How long does one have to wait to recieve a Moots frame, nothing custom, just a normal order?


They often have a fair amount of sizes in stock, ready to ship, especially in the winter. For non custom bikes they usually say about six weeks, often less.


----------



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

I bought a Moots PsychloX a couple of months ago to use on dirt roads and for training...best purchase I have made in a L O N G time!


----------



## sbsbiker (Mar 29, 2008)

wrenchscience.com sells moots online, you can spec the components, and they will quote a price. Be sitting down.


----------



## bikemech (Sep 15, 2004)

cheers guys, I've been looking for a cyclocross frameset for a while and nothing was "speaking" to me until I saw the pyschlo-x. Now it won't shut up and keeps telling me to buy one  Thanks for the feed back, I was confident I would love the frameset, just not so much the price.


----------



## gitoutdaway (Nov 28, 2007)

The old saying "You get what you pay for" comes to mind here...


Moots is worth every penny,


----------

